

a collection of startup stories - toisanji
http://www.startupflames.com/
Hi all,
  I just built this site to store and collect people's experiences and stories of doing startups.  Could you guys critique the site and maybe add some stories? Thanks.
======
toisanji
hi all, I just made this site, could you critique it and maybe submit some
stories to share with everyone.

